# No smoke Trager Confused.



## Ricko72 (Sep 29, 2020)

I am on my third trager in 15 years.  The first one I bought absolutely  turned my BBQ life around.  Sold the gas grill and sold the weber grill.  It was a little tex which I upgraded the control panel.  That thing would give you a 1/2" to 3/4" smoke ring on some meats.  Moved from WA to AZ so I gave it to a friend.  In AZ I bought a PRO Series at COSTCO.  I swear that in the 4 years I have had it it only smokes when you start it up. It is set on a P2 setting.   Never have noticed a large smoke ring on meat.  I travel a lot so I bought another little Tex last year to put in the back of my tow vehicle.  It smokes like crazy when you are smoking meat  on a P2 setting. Meat never tastes like an ashtray.  Have talked to Traeger 3 times about different traeger's smoking differently.  Trager tells me that the BBQ's should not smoke???????  You should just see a small blue haze around your meat.Yet they now sell a new model that has a super smoke setting.  Am totally not believing Traeger - but would appreciate any advice as to the amount of smoke the traeger (Pro Series) should give me.  Not including pouring gas on it and setting it a fire.  I really like the pellet type smoker.  Does it need a different controller?


----------



## tallbm (Sep 29, 2020)

Ricko72 said:


> I am on my third trager in 15 years.  The first one I bought absolutely  turned my BBQ life around.  Sold the gas grill and sold the weber grill.  It was a little tex which I upgraded the control panel.  That thing would give you a 1/2" to 3/4" smoke ring on some meats.  Moved from WA to AZ so I gave it to a friend.  In AZ I bought a PRO Series at COSTCO.  I swear that in the 4 years I have had it it only smokes when you start it up. It is set on a P2 setting.   Never have noticed a large smoke ring on meat.  I travel a lot so I bought another little Tex last year to put in the back of my tow vehicle.  It smokes like crazy when you are smoking meat  on a P2 setting. Meat never tastes like an ashtray.  Have talked to Traeger 3 times about different traeger's smoking differently.  Trager tells me that the BBQ's should not smoke???????  You should just see a small blue haze around your meat.Yet they now sell a new model that has a super smoke setting.  Am totally not believing Traeger - but would appreciate any advice as to the amount of smoke the traeger (Pro Series) should give me.  Not including pouring gas on it and setting it a fire.  I really like the pellet type smoker.  Does it need a different controller?



Hi there and welcome!
I don't have a smoke ring solution as that comes from stuff burning a certain way... HOWEVER, I can help you get more smoke flavor and smoke production if that is an issue.

Many of the pellet grills/smokers have issues producing smoke and smoke flavor because their source of smoke is also their source of heat.  The hotter the pellets burn the less smoker you get so you see the problem with the pellets being the heat source.
There is a tube like the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker tube where you fill it with pellets.  Light one end and let it burn for like 10 min then blow it out and it will produce smoke for like 3hours or so. 
Using one of these tubes and your favorite/best wood pellets you will get as much smoke flavor as you want to add.  
Something like this, there are many variations of it out there: https://www.homedepot.com/p/A-MAZE-N-12-in-Expanding-Smoker-Tube-AZACC00FX40080/301432604

I've read a ton of pellet grill/smoker posts on this forum and if I ever bought one I would have a me a pellet tube of some kind to use on day 1 smoking my meals on it AND I would burn my best 100% wood pellets in the tube and use the cheapest well working pellets as my heat/fuel :)


----------



## bdawg (Nov 23, 2020)

tallbm said:


> 'Ive read a ton of pellet grill/smoker posts on this forum and if I ever bought one I would have a me a pellet tube of some kind to use on day 1 smoking my meals on it AND I would burn my best 100% wood pellets in the tube and use the cheapest well working pellets as my heat/fuel :)



I agree with this, but with one exception - I started blending in the new charcoal pellets from Smoke Daddy in my tube.  The smoke ring is phenomenal, and the tube tends to stay lit better.   Love them. (1 part charcoal, 3 parts best wood pellets)
Also, be sure to NOT let your auger get stuck due to moisture.  I clean mine all the way out now after every smoke.  I just got too sick of having to fix it due to the high moisture up here in the PACNW.


----------



## Ricko72 (Nov 24, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> I don't have a smoke ring solution as that comes from stuff burning a certain way... HOWEVER, I can help you get more smoke flavor and smoke production if that is an issue.
> 
> Many of the pellet grills/smokers have issues producing smoke and smoke flavor because their source of smoke is also their source of heat.  The hotter the pellets burn the less smoker you get so you see the problem with the pellets being the heat source.
> ...


I have tried the tube and like it a a lot.   Will now try the blend with charcoal. Thanks for all your help


----------



## MTaylor (Dec 1, 2020)

I use a pellet grill as well. I use a pellet tube with every cook. It is a 12" tube and makes smoke for up to 6 hours. 

Just be careful with placement. Put it as far away from the chimney as possible but not near the temp probe. I typically place mine parallel to the back wall of the chamber and right against it.

I also have a pellet maze but I don't use it because it takes up too much room. I would rather put an extra rack of ribs in that space. The maze is supposed to give up to 12 hrs of smoke if lit from one end and 6 hours if lit from both ends.


----------

